# Tube in Tube



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Today I tried to combine Thera Tube Yellow with 1745 by inserting it.

It works great for me.

I don't have a chrony but I believe it's faster than Thera Tube red.

You can do this with every single Thera tube to increase the cross section area and keep the OD.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting concept.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What sort of draw weight does this arrangement produce? Any idea about velocities?

I would appreciate some details about how you got the one tube inside the other.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have a scale and I don't have a chrony.

For the draw weight I just can go by the way it feels.

For me it's a bit a heavier draw than Thera tube red but somehow smoother.

Since the ID of Thera Tube Yellow is 5.1 mm and 1745 OD is 4.5 mm it went in almost by itself. No problem at all.

I shot it already a few hundred times.

No change in the setup. No wrinkles etc.

It shoots rocks really fast. I believe .50 lead or even a bit heavier would be a good ammo although it shoots also great with my marbles and 12 mm steel.

I'm courious too about the draw weight and the speed. It would be great if somebody could test it.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

a guy from china i subbed to just uploaded this






he made a tool and put 18/42 into 30/60 for a pseudo-taper effect leaving the pouch end empty

pretty cool maybe Charles would like to try hehehe i am too lazy


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Charles said:


> What sort of draw weight does this arrangement produce? Any idea about velocities?
> 
> I would appreciate some details about how you got the one tube inside the other.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


please check the post above for a video, he didnt say much except he put a mark on the outer tube and when inner tube reaches mark he somehow made it stay there, i can do full translation if you need details mate, i know you can do it!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like a tough job!!! I would like to know more about the performance before I go to all that trouble. If I can think of an easier way to do it, I might be tempted to give it a try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats a pretty interesting idea! If nothing else in a survival situation there is extra rubber hiding in the rubber.


----------

